# Any artists draw comics & want them published in a real comic book?



## CherryFiller (Jun 18, 2010)

There's an artist I follow from the UK named Calvin Innes (http://calvininnes.com/) Who works on quite a lot of comic books. He is often posting offers on his Twitter (http://twitter.com/CalvinInnes) to put strips or one-page shots as filler in his books. So, um, if you want a chance FOR FREE to see your work printed on paper...  Try it out?


----------

